# Closed Reed recommendations



## WileECoyote (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello guys,

newbie here...you guys recommended that I get a couple closed reed calls with the foxpro, I went to sport shop last night and here is what they had:

Predator Quest Brush Country Jack
Predator Quest Brush Country Cottontail

MossBack Jack Rabbit Distress
MossBack Scout Predator

Knight & Hale Jack Rabbit

Buck Gradner Predator Call

What would guys recommend I get?

Serge


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would recommend EW Game Calls - raspy wabbit $18 shipped , same sound as my keychain but in a full size call. LOL

I am sure some others will post soon.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have several calls for sale in the "buy sell trade forum" check out YD calls, More YD calls and my Cyber Monday deals....I'm sure it's still monday somewhere.....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Serge, the main difference in production calls and custom isnt the looks or even that they are made from wood most of the times. The real reason to use custom is the builders way that he tunes the reed inside. Almost all production and custom enclosed reed calls use a JC Reed. Production calls usually just put the reed in the call and mass produce them, a custom callmaker will buy certain reeds and then tune them for a certain sound, even though everyone will usually describe their sounds as jackrabbit or cottontail.


----------



## WileECoyote (Nov 23, 2012)

18$ shipped....heck that is cheaper than those calls above....I want one....how do I order?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I sent you a PM, but dont jump the gun to soon , take a look at some of the others on here also. YD is selling some right now for $11 shipped, now thats a deal !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It cant hurt to have a couple of calls Serge. I would get one from Don and Ed. With your cold climate (like mine) the enclosed reed calls can freeze up during use.. If you have another call handy you can just pick it up and continue.

Also I would pick up a open reed distress call so you can start practicing. The open reed calls don't freeze as you have the reed in your mouth.

A small bulb squeaker is an effective weapon to have also.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on what Rick said, tip on using an enclosed reed in cold weather : before blowing on the call inhale and exhale (Long breaths) a few times untill your mouth dries out, this will help alot from the reed freezing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Never heard that one before Ed. Good Idea. I have put a piece of cloth over the top or loosely wadded one into the barrel above the reed which helps trap the moisture.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Open and closed reed calls both...it does help to breath in thru your mouth to dry it out before you start your series.
Mark


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The guys are right, custom calls have a unique sound to them! I have a bunch of calls I got before I found this site, store bought calls, they all sound the same to me. Plus the quallity of the custom calls, you will never get with store bougth calls... you will never find ones like this @ a store!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO SG, I make calls because I enjoy it, whats money. I just buy more wood with it ! Now my custom cabinets, thats a different story $$$$$$$$. LOL


----------

